

Ask HN: What kind of regular irritations do you put up with? - caesarion

I'm interested in the kind of daily annoyances you have that you've more or less accepted but would change if given the chance.<p>I'm mostly talking about things that are not software or computer related, like constantly losing your keys, or your cat waking you up to be fed. That being said, gimme whatever you got.
======
jeffool
Location, location, location.

I have the workplace for work. While I share an apartment with my brother, I
have my kitchen to cook, my bedroom to sleep in, my living room for
entertainment. I'd like a quiet place to go to write, or maybe get back into
programing, or whatever.

My only real option is to get a place with an extra room, and that's not in
the cards for me right now. So, my problem? A place to get away and do "my
thing." Sure, most would just as soon do it in their homes, but, it would be a
luxury I'd consider.

... Hey, you asked.

~~~
nametoremember
Desk in your bedroom?

------
bartonfink
I have a weak knee that I sprained while training for a marathon about five
years ago. While it doesn't cause me any functional impairment, I have a near-
constant dull ache in my leg from the sprain and from the other muscles
remaining under tension in what I assume is an effort to hold my leg together.

------
askar
Even though I get things done late night I wanted to get up early and get to
work early. The only for it to work is if I get to bed early which I struggle
to. Would be nice if there is a simple way to consistently get to sleep early.

